# No Malik Rose........



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

http://news.mysanantonio.com/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=750013&xld=211


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Not surprising at all. I never thought he was coming to LA.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Some Lakers fans were interested in signing Malik Rose and actually thought that they had a good shot at signing him.....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I am sure they are disappointed. Now they will have to win the championship _without_ Malik. Oh wait, they just did that 3 times in a row.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Some Lakers fans were interested in signing Malik Rose and actually thought that they had a good shot at signing him.....


I'm sure you are not gloating, just being informative, RIGHT? X10
Anyhow, I think we never really needed him in the 1st place.
If more minutes are given to the role players/ bench warmers we have now, there won't be any need.
D. George will sign, and develop nicely, and S. Walker was really only terrible in the playoffs, where he wasn't needed anyway.
He was a solid rebounder during the reg season.
Minutes will be given to Rush, how many will probably depend
on his progress and Jacksons patience.
No worries, nobody in the WC is tough, except maybe that other LA tean.
SK?
ha
no


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Great job turning nothing into something.....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Try not to take things personal please.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, if it is personal, then I will take it personal. His comment was personal.....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Check your PM please


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/showthread.php?threadid=579


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*"No worries, nobody in the WC is tough, except maybe that other LA tean.
SK?
ha
no"*

I really do think that the Kings are a tough team in the WC, seeing as how they made the conference finals and took it to a game 7 - don't you?


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I think they are tough also but look what happened to Portland after they took LAL to 7th game that year. I realize SK does not have head cases like Portland but can you tell me Portland doesn't have good enough talent ? Frankly I don't think SK will go away like Portland has since that year but I just wanted to point it out since I have seen your reasoning tossed around quite a bit lately.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*"I realize SK does not have head cases like Portland but can you tell me Portland doesn't have good enough talent ?"*

The Kings don't have "head cases" like Portland does, and IMNSVHO, Portland doesn't have a leader like Bibby. They have some talent in Portland, but they don't have a bona fide leader, which is usually a need for a championship caliber team.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Agreed. That said Lakers have seen what SK is capable of and PJ is very good at adjustments. I think Lakers will be better prepared for Kings this year. One more thing. Kobe wasn't 100 % and neither was Shaq. I know Peja wasn't available for most part but in the past Fox was always able to shut down Peja. In fact he had harder time with Hedo.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

No excuses. We didn't have Peja, which forced us to start Hedo, which in turn hurts our depth....

Clear your PM's DP.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Clear your PM's DP.


Done.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> Agreed. That said Lakers have seen what SK is capable of and PJ is very good at adjustments. I think Lakers will be better prepared for Kings this year. One more thing. Kobe wasn't 100 % and neither was Shaq. I know Peja wasn't available for most part but in the past Fox was always able to shut down Peja. In fact he had harder time with Hedo.


I agree, Phil is very good at making adjustments, but I still think the Kings are one of the elite teams in the WC, which another poster said they were not and that he thought the Clippers were superior to the Kings.

Whether the Kings make adjustments or not, they still are a better team than the Clippers, as was stated above by that other poster.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL the word _facetious_ came to mind when I read that. I don't think he was serious about Clipps being better than Sacto. At least I hope so.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> LOL the word _facetious_ came to mind when I read that. I don't think he was serious about Clipps being better than Sacto. At least I hope so.


LOL! I hope so, too, as I usually try to say I'm being "facetious", for typed words can never have the impact that rolling of the eyes or other types of body language that one can give when in a person to person meeting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> LOL the word _facetious_ came to mind when I read that. I don't think he was serious about Clipps being better than Sacto. At least I hope so.


Not so.
Compare the rosters position by position, IMO there is more talent on the Clipps squad than that of Sac.
All they lack is experience and playing time together, much of which was addressed last year.
I, unlike some, do not believe Bibby is the second coming of Jesus because of one good playoff series.
Aside from Webber, who has more issues than the NY Times, who else is there?
The Euro-gang?
Not good enough to win it.
I'll take an up-and-comer over a squad which may very well have peaked.
Again, don't get upset.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Exactly [email protected] Hopefully people will stop acting like Walker isn't good enough for his 25 minutes.

You didn't see me wanting Rose at anytime, I've been saying all along the Lakers don't need more PFs and need a swingman and a quick point guard more than anything. The Rush trade fixed the swingman concern but the quick point is still needed.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Rose is an idiot! He's signing a huge contract with the Spurs! He'll never win a ring! I guess he could buy one with all that money though.


----------

